# Looking People to Freedive Spearfish With!



## HawaiiSkinDiver (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey guys,

I will be heading down to Pensacola in about a month and a half to go to school for 4-5 months. Looking to link up with some of you who enjoy freedive spearfishing as much as i do. I would love to get out there and target some big AJ's and Cobia. Hitting some Oil Rigs would be a dream come true! All of the spearfishing i have done so far has been in Hawaii. Im comfortable hunting at up to 97' feet but can touch bottom at 145'. Main thing in Pcola i guess would be finding good vis. Dove with lots of sharks before so im chill with those guys. If anyone would be able to give me a spot on some dives in the future i would really appreciate it. Shoot me an add on facebook or check out some of my videos on youtube. Search Nick Scott Hudson on FB or Hawaii Spearfishing - Of Man and Sea on Youtube.

Dive safe and Tight Lines!:thumbup:


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Keep in touch with me. Well go out for snapper plenty of time and possible a rig trip or two. 

There is a few of us that strictly Freedive to hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HawaiiSkinDiver (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks! Ill be sure to get in contact with you again when i am closer to heading to Pcola.


----------



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

what are you going to school for?


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

shoot me an email so I have your contact info. We will definitely get some trips planned. Im in Alabama but dive anywhere from destin to louisiana to dive. Soild crew of freedivers around here now.

email : [email protected] 

@descentspearfishing on insta


----------



## HawaiiSkinDiver (Mar 22, 2015)

vvskycop 
Been in he navy for 6 years and i am crossrateing to CTR so i will be going to school for that for 4-5 months in PCola

skram 
Just sent you an email. Cant wait to get out with you and hopefully build up some footage for another video.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

We gonna kill! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

Hawaii, im in the Navy also and try to free dive a few times a week. plenty of places to go close to land.


----------



## codyland (Apr 24, 2015)

@vvskycop Where are couple of the places close to land you like to go? I'm looking for one or two spots around Pensacola where my wife and I can free dive off the shore and spearfish.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

There's a row of artificial reef at park east. Just past Portofino. You can spear fish there but more times more time than not you would be hunting flounder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

FreeDiver said:


> There's a row of artificial reef at park east. Just past Portofino. You can spear fish there but more times more time than not you would be hunting flounder.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Right now, spanish mackerel are thick. Get 20 feet off of the reef in any direction and they're all over the place. Small fast targets, good spearfishing practice.


----------

